#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  Teaching Lead in or near Pattaya?

## Baraka

My filipin a girl friend will complete her TEFL course in late May. She only has a high school education, but we'll try to get her in a local university teaching English courses. Where can she apply for short-term English language teaching gigs locally?

----------


## TizMe

> She only has a high school education


I don't think she'll ever work legally without a degree.

Maybe work illegally at a small tinpot primary school... local university, doubt it!!

----------


## Baraka

We'll see. I didn't say she would get a teaching job at a university, just that she wants to attend a university that offers curriculum with classes conducted in English. It's not only tin-pot schools that hire English teachers - hotels, companies and other agencies and organizations do.

----------


## Bangyai

She could try ECC . They hire Filipinos. Unfortunately , they pay them at the Thai rate so she might not earn as much as a native speaker. I think there's a branch in Sri Racha or Chonburi.

----------

